# Leveling Jack Handle



## bmac6174 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me where I can get a replacement handle to put the stablizing jacks up and down on 2005 28rss?


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

Got a cordless drill with a 3/4" ratchet?

Nice and easy.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

AbbeysRoad said:


> Got a cordless drill with a 3/4" ratchet?
> 
> Nice and easy.


The older trailers do not have a 3/4" hex head.

They use a split tube - Drill adapter for stabilizer


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My dealer had them in stock so I bought an extra, cut off the handle, and inserted it in my 3/8" cordless drill. Works like a charm! I still use the hand crank for those early get-away mornings to be more quiet.


----------



## bmac6174 (Mar 7, 2009)

Exactly what I was looking for CamperAndy...Thank You!


----------

